# pronuntiation: washbasin (Am.)/(Br.)



## Magg

Hello,

I've been trying a 'pronuntiation web' someone suggested (I think it was Artrella; not sure), and I've found that the word *'washbasin'* is pronounced differently:

(Please, put some imagination to the following phonetic symbols):

AE: /woshbéisin/
BE: /woshbasín/

Is it that way, or is it becouse the web translator?

Thansk,
Magg


----------



## cuchuflete

Magg said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I've been trying a 'pronuntiation web' someone suggested (I think it was Artrella; not sure), and I've found that the word *'washbasin'* is pronounced differently:
> 
> (Please, put some imagination to the following phonetic symbols):
> 
> AE: /woshbéisin/
> BE: /woshbasín/
> 
> Is it that way, or is it becouse the web translator?
> 
> Thansk,
> Magg



Hola Magg,

I don't know much about phonetic symbols, in fact my ignorance could fill many volumes, but I'm surprised that there is a difference in AE and BE for this word.  The word in question is almost never used in AE, though any literate speaker would understand it.  We typically say sink.  But that's off topic.

If I were to attempt a pseudo-phonetic transliteration for a Spanish friend,
I might try something like *juásh* besin.  The final syllable is a problem for a Spanish speaker, as the 'in' in English--the American variety--is like
the 'un' sound in fun.  However, to complicate things, it is sometimes pronounced as 'in' as in 'thin'.

I think it's time to ask for a British colleague to help us out of this muddle.

abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## Masood

Magg said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I've been trying a 'pronuntiation web' someone suggested (I think it was Artrella; not sure), and I've found that the word *'washbasin'* is pronounced differently:
> 
> (Please, put some imagination to the following phonetic symbols):
> 
> AE: /woshbéisin/
> BE: /woshbasín/
> 
> Is it that way, or is it becouse the web translator?
> 
> Thansk,
> Magg


I don't know about 'phonetic symbols', either..but I'd say:
"WashBAYsn"
(emphasis on BAY), wash to rhyme with 'gosh!', with the 'i' of 'sin' as though it was not even there (or like trying to say 'sun' really quickly).
Hope this helps.


----------



## pinkpanter

in this webpage you can select the word you want to be pronnounced (or sentence/s) and the speaker (male/female - american/british)

http://www.research.att.com/projects/tts/demo.html

hope you find it useful


----------



## cuchuflete

Masood said:
			
		

> I don't know about 'phonetic symbols', either..but I'd say:
> "WashBAYsn"
> (emphasis on BAY), wash to rhyme with 'gosh!', with the 'i' of 'sin' as though it was not even there (or like trying to say 'sun' really quickly).
> Hope this helps.



Thanks Masood.  Based on your note, it seems that we would pronounce the individual sílabos the same way, but I would put the emphasis on Wash, while you would verbally highlight Bay.  The sounds would be the same, it seems, and only the emphasis would vary.

ciao,
Cuchu


----------



## badger

Magg said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I've been trying a 'pronuntiation web' someone suggested (I think it was Artrella; not sure), and I've found that the word *'washbasin'* is pronounced differently:
> 
> (Please, put some imagination to the following phonetic symbols):
> 
> AE: /woshbéisin/
> BE: /woshbasín/
> 
> Is it that way, or is it becouse the web translator?
> 
> Thansk,
> Magg




Hi Magg

When I was uploading an attachment in the thread celebrating cuchufléte's

fifteen hundredth birthday.

I noticed that “wav” files can be uploaded, these are sound files and perhaps some brave forero might record themself.

Possibly this could be done in a PM for the not so brave.(not possible it seems. b )  

I've attached a voice saying "castle queenside" from my chess progam.

It's not my voice I hasten to add, if it was you would probably think that you were hearing Klingon.

Just a suggestion.

bad.


----------



## Focalist

_Pace_ Masood, "washbasin" is usually pronounced with the primary stress on the first syllable in BrE too, i.e. 

/"wQS%beIs@n/ in SAMPA.

I have sometimes heard people refer to a /"h}ndwQS%beIs@n/ - I always assume that that's written "handwash basin".

F

PS That's a good idea about uploading soundfiles, Badger (a Bhroic). If I knew how to make the recording in the first place...


----------



## cuchuflete

badger said:
			
		

> Hi Magg
> 
> When I was uploading an attachment in the thread celebrating cuchufléte's
> 
> fifteen hundredth birthday.
> 
> I noticed that “wav” files can be uploaded, these are sound files and perhaps some brave forero might record themself.
> 
> Possibly this could be done in a PM for the not so brave.
> 
> I've attached a voice saying "castle queenside" from my chess progam.
> 
> It's not my voice I hasten to add, if it was you would probably think that you were hearing Klingon.
> 
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> bad.



Bad--that 'Castle queenside' sounded ominously American.  Shall we open the Klingon forum, or at least the long overdue 'insults' thread in Culture for the release of our Klingon tendencies?  I found a great old book of them in the library used book store a couple of days ago....

Cuchu


----------



## dave

badger said:
			
		

> Hi Magg
> 
> When I was uploading an attachment in the thread celebrating cuchufléte's
> 
> fifteen hundredth birthday.
> 
> I noticed that “wav” files can be uploaded, these are sound files and perhaps some brave forero might record themself.
> 
> Possibly this could be done in a PM for the not so brave.(not possible it seems. b )
> 
> I've attached a voice saying "castle queenside" from my chess progam.
> 
> It's not my voice I hasten to add, if it was you would probably think that you were hearing Klingon.
> 
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> bad.



Cool! This could be a seriously important learning tool if we can swap on-line pronounciations. Now, does anyone know how to record voices onto a PC?!


----------



## badger

Focalist said:
			
		

> F
> 
> PS That's a good idea about uploading soundfiles, Badger (a Bhroic). If I knew how to make the recording in the first place...



Hi F 

I'm ashamed to say that, that bit of irish would probably be equal to my entire vocabulary.  

Here's something I managed to find on the web.



> Making Your Own WAV Files
> 1.	Plug a microphone into the MIC jack located on the back of your computer (Note: Higher quality microphones will produce higher quality recordings).
> 2.	From the Start Menu select, Programs->Accessories->Entertainment->Sound Recorder.
> The Sound Recorder will now be opened.
> 
> 3.  Click on the Record button   (use the microphone to capture the sound).
> 
> 4.	When finished, click on the Stop button
> 
> 5.	To review what you have recorded, click on the Play button
> 
> 6.	Save your recording as a WAV file by selecting, File->Save.
> 
> The Save As window will open.
> 7.	Select the Save in location and name the recording.  Click Save. The file will automatically be saved as a WAV.



I took the text from this site......

http://mediaserver.peoriaud.k12.az.us/docs/making_your_own_wav_files.htm

It was taking a bit long to load so I ended up just copying the text.

I also read elsewhere on the web that _wav_ files require a large amount of memory, but for a few words or a sentence or two they would be ok.

The attachments don't work with PM's it seems.

I hope yourself, or someone else even, finds this useful.

mmhhhhh..... why do I get the feeling that there's no water separating us.

Bad.


----------



## dave

Now just need to get hold of a microphone, then fight through the dust round the back of my PC looking for this socket. Good find though Ger!


----------



## el_novato

Hola badger.  Mandé un mensaje, pero creo que hice algo incorrecto, ya que te felicitaba por el archivo de sonido que mandas, pero recuerda: Nunca es tarde cuando la voluntad es buena.

Saludos amigo badger


----------



## badger

Hi Cuchu.



			
				cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Bad--that 'Castle queenside' sounded ominously American.
> Cuchu



It looks like you've taken off your constables helmet and donned you're detective inspector's trilby.  I could be bad and even though I am Bad I won't let you waste your valuable brain cells. At fifteen hundred years old they need to be conserved.  Or is it preserved?  So i'll tell you that you're on the wrong track and i'm not from that side of the pond.



> Bad--that 'Castle queenside' sounded ominously American. Shall we open the Klingon forum, or at least the long overdue 'insults' thread in Culture for the release of our Klingon tendencies? I found a great old book of them in the library used book store a couple of days ago....



I think that Mr F has beaten you to the Klingon forum judging by some of the words he posted earlier /"wQS%beIs@n/ for example. 

(Klingon words seem to have a life of their own, I tried to put a comma before it or brackets around it, but all that happened was the word got bigger.) 

As for the insults, please go ahead.  I don't know if I'd have much to offer though unless I went over my nightly half glass of Jamesons best. 

But now that you've told me about your bedside reader, my appitite has been whetted.

Bad


----------



## badger

el_novato said:
			
		

> Hola badger.  Mandé un mensaje, pero creo que hice algo incorrecto, ya que te felicitaba por el archivo de sonido que mandas, pero recuerda: Nunca es tarde cuando la voluntad es buena.
> 
> Saludos amigo badger



Hola el_novato

Please excuse my lack of enough Spanish.

I think you're saying that you tried and it wouldn't save?

If this is the case I can't help you.

I just copied the text from the given web site address. 

Perhaps if you visit the web site yourself but i'm sure some technical minded forero will help us out.

The sounds i'm using, Arnie for example, I uploaded from the web.

I hope I understood you correctly.

Bad.


----------



## badger

Hi Magg.

I must apologise to you I seem to have hi-jacked your thread.

bad.


----------



## badger

Hi dave

Let me know if you have any luck.

bad.


----------



## el_novato

I trying to say you that I "sent" a "post reply" "congratulations badger for the sound file", but I didn´t it.


----------



## badger

el_novato said:
			
		

> I trying to say you that I "sent" a "post reply" "congratulations badger for the sound file", but I didn´t it.



Thanks el_novato you're welcome.

bad.


----------



## cuchuflete

badger said:
			
		

> Hi Cuchu.
> It looks like you've taken off your constables helmet and donned you're detective inspector's trilby.  I could be bad and even though I am Bad I won't let you waste your valuable brain cells. At fifteen hundred years old they need to be conserved.  Or is it preserved?  So i'll tell you that you're on the wrong track and i'm not from that side of the pond.
> 
> But now that you've told me about your bedside reader, my appitite has been whetted.
> 
> Bad



Bad, I wasn't suggesting that you were anything but a proud leperchaun, just that the Queenside whatever sounds American.
My trilby is in the closet, feeding the moths.

Saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## jacinta

Magg said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I've been trying a 'pronuntiation web' someone suggested (I think it was Artrella; not sure), and I've found that the word *'washbasin'* is pronounced differently:
> 
> (Please, put some imagination to the following phonetic symbols):
> 
> AE: /woshbéisin/
> BE: /woshbasín/
> 
> Is it that way, or is it becouse the web translator?
> 
> Thansk,
> Magg



Excuse me for barging in on this meaningful conversation, but I wanted to answer this question of Magg's.  Actually it is not an answer but a comment.  What is a washbasin?  I don't think many people call it a washbasin, at least on the West Coast of the U.S.  Are you referring to the bathroom sink?  Or the kitchen sink?  Or maybe the garage work sink?


----------



## Magg

jacinta said:
			
		

> Excuse me for barging in on this meaningful conversation, but I wanted to answer this question of Magg's.  Actually it is not an answer but a comment.  What is a washbasin?  I don't think many people call it a washbasin, at least on the West Coast of the U.S.  Are you referring to the bathroom sink?  Or the kitchen sink?  Or maybe the garage work sink?



Jacinta, I was referring to the one in the bathroom or toilet.


----------



## Magg

Thanks all for your comments. However, it seem to be a tricky word because even Focalist and Masood don't come to an agreement.


----------



## Magg

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> in this webpage you can select the word you want to be pronnounced (or sentence/s) and the speaker (male/female - american/british)
> 
> http://www.research.att.com/projects/tts/demo.html
> 
> hope you find it useful



That is the web page I was referring to and where my doubt emerged.


----------



## Focalist

On this side of the water a washbasin is a basin used in washing oneself. It is found chiefly in bathrooms. A sink is an altogether bigger item, found in kitchens, and used for preparing food, washing the dishes, etc. 

F


----------



## pinkpanter

hi magg, it always astonishes me that thing about english. it seems to me that native speakers pronnounce words in their own way many times!


----------



## Focalist

Badger, many thanks for the instructions. They not only worked, but I successfully completed them, which is a much taller order!

BTW, most computers these days have a built-in microphone which is good enough for non-hi-fi purposes. Just speak close to it, and not when the computer fan is going!

F

(PS A non-techie asks: is the size of these files a potential problem for Mr K? You can't say a lot, in any case, before hitting the upper size limit for attachments here. My next step is to find out how to "compress" sound files.)


----------



## Focalist

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> hi magg, it always astonishes me that thing about english. it seems to me that native speakers pronnounce words in their own way many times!


Anarchy is the basis of freedom, pp.

F

_I'd give my right arm to be ambidextrous_


----------



## pinkpanter

Focalist said:
			
		

> Anarchy is the basis of freedom, pp.
> 
> F
> 
> _I'd give my right arm to be ambidextrous_



 so you agree. well, yes... very good for you but for the rest of us who try to understand  i was told that in london people say "cheers mate" pronouncing /mai/ (with glottal stop) instead of /meit/... i'm afraid of visiting london hehe


----------



## Magg

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> so you agree. well, yes... very good for you but for the rest of us who try to understand  i was told that in london people say "cheers mate" pronouncing /mai/ (with glottal stop) instead of /meit/... i'm afraid of visiting london hehe



Yes, I was taught that, too. And some more features that I don't remember very well, and I think they had to do with 'Cockney'.

Now, I can think of 'night' pronounced /noit/.


----------



## pinkpanter

hi magg! /noit/ wow! yes, maybe it has to do with cockney. the same boy that told me about /mait/ gave me a marvellous explanation about cokney having to do with trying to confuse the cops.


----------



## Focalist

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> so you agree. well, yes... very good for you but for the rest of us who try to understand  i was told that in london people say "cheers mate" pronouncing /mai/ (with glottal stop) instead of /meit/... i'm afraid of visiting london hehe


You shouldn't have too much trouble with the glottal stop, though, pp, if you are at all familiar with the Danish _stod_ (nothing to do, BTW, with _Kong Kristian stod ved højen mast..._).

Another feature of London speech is the "dark l" (like the Polish one in Walesa - l with a crossbar). I remember, when I lived not far from London, hearing French schoolkids on an exchange visit discussing the "real" pronunciation of the word "school" as they had encountered it: "on dit pas 'scoule'; c'est scooouuu..." (skoow).

F


----------



## Magg

Yes, now that you're mentioning it I start to remember. I think it was especially spoken in a certain area of London (I think the East) by poor people, and it was characteristic by its rhyme.

Maybe some kind Brit or Londoner might enlighten us with this historic/historical? story.


----------



## dave

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> so you agree. well, yes... very good for you but for the rest of us who try to understand  i was told that in london people say "cheers mate" pronouncing /mai/ (with glottal stop) instead of /meit/... i'm afraid of visiting london hehe



It might sound a little bit like this (let's see if this works ...):


----------



## dave

Focalist said:
			
		

> Another feature of London speech is the "dark l" (like the Polish one in Walesa - l with a crossbar). I remember, when I lived not far from London, hearing French schoolkids on an exchange visit discussing the "real" pronunciation of the word "school" as they had encountered it: "on dit pas 'scoule'; c'est scooouuu..." (skoow).
> 
> F



Do you mean something like this:


----------



## pinkpanter

thank you for the recording dave!  

yes focalist! the dark "l" of "bottle"  so cute when hearing it

yes magg, i join you! brits enlighten us


----------



## dave

Magg said:
			
		

> Yes, now that you're mentioning it I start to remember. I think it was especially spoken in a certain area of London (I think the East) by poor people, and it was characteristic by its rhyme.
> 
> Maybe some kind Brit or Londoner might enlighten us with this historic/historical? story.



Well, I live in the East End of London and am definitely a poor person  , but I'm afraid I don't know this story (though in my defence I'm a Yorkshireman and not a Londoner - thank you God  )


----------



## Focalist

Couldn?'ve pu? i? be?er meself, Dave  

Is mp3 more compact than wav - and if so, how do you make mp3 files?

F


----------



## dave

Focalist said:
			
		

> Couldn?'ve pu? i? be?er meself, Dave
> 
> Is mp3 more compact than wav - and if so, how do you make mp3 files?
> 
> F



Hi F. Yes, I first tried uploading it as a .wav file, but it was too large (I think the maximum attachment size is something like 200kb and my .wav file was over 450kb). The mp3 file is less than 40kb!

I converted the .wav file to an mp3 file using some software called Musicmatch. Unfortunately I've no idea where I got it from - it probably came free with something or other. I think I can also convert wav to mp3 using my Creative Playcentre software (which came with my Creative soundcard), but haven't tried that yet.

I'm not sure if there is a way to record directly to mp3 - that would obviously be the best solution, but I'm no techie! I'm sure someone round these parts will know.


----------



## dave

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> thank you for the recording dave!
> 
> yes focalist! the dark "l" of "bottle"  so cute when hearing it
> 
> yes magg, i join you! brits enlighten us



Cute??!! I really don't think so - just have a listen to this mangling of the English language!:

(PS: Guess who's found a microphone?  )


----------



## pinkpanter

thanks again dave!

yes, cute


----------



## Masood

dave said:
			
		

> ...though in my defence I'm a Yorkshireman and not a Londoner - thank you God  )


_Aha! Another exiled Yorkshireman!! Join the club, mate (this one's from Sheffield) - you from Leeds? (judging by your "Leeds Utd-style" Yorkshire rose?)_


----------



## pinkpanter

hey masood you sounded like an american boy meating another american abroad   

_"another tarheeler!" _


----------



## dave

Masood said:
			
		

> _Aha! Another exiled Yorkshireman!! Join the club, mate (this one's from Sheffield) - you from Leeds? (judging by your "Leeds Utd-style" Yorkshire rose?)_



Sheffield too! Though exiled since the mid-80s. Rather troubled that my generic Yorkshire Rose has been mistaken for a Leeds badge - if there's one thing worse than Lancastrians it's Leeds Utd! Never forgiven them for stealing Tony Currie from us in '76.

Apologies all for going somewhat


----------

